# Pete & Penny



## MikeBike (Jan 2, 2013)

And pups!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 2, 2013)

hi, how cool. love them all. and who doesnt love puppy pics.?Thank for posting them.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------

